# Very Sad News



## sevdev (May 1, 2006)

Hi all. I just want to let you know that yesterday, around 3:30 pm, my little puppy Chinga passed away in my arms. She was 12 weeks old. She had a severe heart murmur that brought on a heart attack. I am so sad that she is gone, but I am grateful for the short time I had her in my life. I will never forget my precious Chinga doll.


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

Oh no I'm so so sorry ((hugs)) I don't know what to say


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

I am so sorry for your loss, that is horrible


----------



## sevdev (May 1, 2006)

Thank you all. Her brother has been a wreck since. He's finally let me let him down on the floor to explore, but he just runs around, looking for her. He's not eating, but then...neither am I. I let him be with her after she passed. He sniffed her and batted at her paw. When he got no response, he snuggled her for a minute, then climbed on me to kiss my tears. Very heart breaking.


----------



## stephybooboo (Apr 2, 2006)

i'm so sorry! lots of hugs and kisses. her poor little brother. this is just so sad


----------



## Ms_P (Apr 25, 2004)

I'm soooo sorry for your loss. {{{Hugs}}}


----------



## Jen (Sep 13, 2005)

i am so very sorry, that is so sad


----------



## lecohen (Feb 13, 2005)

oh no, that brougt tears to my eyes...hugs xxx


----------



## MSBOOTS (May 4, 2006)

I am so sorry for your loss. . sending ((hugs)) your way.


----------



## FBRaRrN (May 1, 2006)

I am so sorry. I had a cat that had a heart mummer.He died at age 6 years,but to have one die at that age,I would be upset to. I am sorry. I will be praying for you and her brother.


----------



## LuvMyPrecious (May 23, 2006)

I am very sorry for your loss. :sad10: I lost my cocker spaniel of 13yrs a year ago january to epilepsy. I know it's hard to lose a furbaby no matter the circumstances. I had to stop grieving the loss of her and celebrate the memories I had with Honeydew as my step mom referred to it. It helped a lot. Im sending you hugs and I'll keep you in my thoughts.


----------



## *Tiffany* (Sep 27, 2005)

i am really sorry about your loss, i know how your feeling. ((hugs))


----------



## poppy (Mar 23, 2006)

So Sorry thats heartbreaking... hugs to you


----------



## Sidech (Apr 3, 2006)

I'm very sorry for your loss. At least she didn't suffer long and she had the chance to have you care for her and live fully, even though it was a short while. Keep your spirits up.


----------



## guinnypigsmom (Feb 9, 2006)

I'm so sorry for your loss. Sending you hugs and prayers.


----------



## Krista (Dec 29, 2005)

Oh no, that's horrible, and so sad  I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Piggiepi (Apr 7, 2006)

I'm very sorry for your loss...


----------



## Clek1430 (Mar 7, 2006)

Sorry to hear about your little one. Just remember you gave her a good life while she was with you. (((hugs)))


----------



## Nine (Mar 29, 2005)

So sorry to hear of your loss.. Thinking of you. 

Nine


----------



## Bo (Nov 17, 2005)

I am so sorry for your loss. I know exactly what you are going through. I lost my 12 week old pup too


----------



## CM Katie (Sep 28, 2005)

I'm so very sorry for you loss. Give Fuego (that's his name right?) extra hugs and kisses for me.
My cousin has two Boxers, a brother and sister. The sister died several months ago and the brother was depressed for a while. The pups had been together for 8 years so it's still really hard on the bro. He still looks around the house for Roxie.


----------



## sevdev (May 1, 2006)

Thank you all again for your thoughts and prayers. Fuego and I are doing well. Though she was so young, we were very attached to her. I know that she is our little angel pup now. Fuego is starting to wag his tail again. I know that Chinga would have wanted us to love on him as much as possible to get him through this. Thank you all again. I wasn't sure that I really fit in this group until now. I really appreciate your sympathies.


----------



## dolly'sgrandma (Nov 8, 2005)

I'm so sorry for you. Your little angel was so lucky to die loved, in someone's arms. That's all a dog can hope for in this life...the love of a good owner. I'm glad you have Fuego to help you. It's all so sad.


----------



## swtkq (Nov 2, 2005)

I'm sorry ((hug))


----------



## MyLittleTroubleMaker (Apr 20, 2006)

Oh man! I am soooo sorry to hear this...oh it brought tears to my eyes...

Pee-Wee and I send hugs to you. May Chinga - now an little angel :angel5: look down upon you and Fuego and protect you always...


----------



## tlspiegel (Jan 22, 2006)

Sending gentle hugs. I'm so sorry.


----------



## Tucker-N-Jasper (Aug 6, 2005)

Very sad news. We're sorry for you and your little guy's loss.


----------



## usmcjess (May 3, 2005)

That is horrible very sad to hear that. Me yoda and leia will pray for your heart and hers


----------



## tofu (Apr 18, 2006)

I am very sorry to hear about your loss. I'm fill with tears as i am reading about this.:sad10:
I know that she's in heaven right now watching over you and your family. take care


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

I am so very sorry for your loss.  That is so sad.


----------



## My Girl Pearl (Feb 25, 2005)

I am so sorry! You have my heartfelt sympathies.


----------



## T'Molly's Mom (Oct 3, 2005)

Please accept our sincere sympathy and know that our prayers are with you during this time of great loss. 

Some people just don't understand the heartbreak you feel when you lose a pup be it after 8 minutes, 8 weeks, or 8 years. It still hurts terribly. Maybe it's a "mother" thing but I'm attached to my litters before they are ever born. It is such an emptiness in your heart, live and lap.


----------



## trixiesmom (Jan 31, 2006)

So sorry for your loss.


----------



## tiny- dog- luverr (Oct 28, 2005)

im so very sorry for your loss and i will be thinking of you at this differcult time.


----------



## peenutts mom (Mar 9, 2006)

My thoughts & prayers are with you.
Therese


----------



## PrincessMarissa (May 18, 2006)

I am very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Krista (Dec 29, 2005)

I posted this in the rainbow bridge forum, but since no one is really ever there, I thought I'd post it here too for you:

Just this side of heaven is a place called Rainbow Bridge.
When an animal dies that has been especially close to someone here,
that animal goes to Rainbow Bridge.

There are meadows and hills for all our special friends so they can run and play together.
There is plenty of food, water and sunshine, and our friends are warm and comfortable.

All the animals who had been ill or old are restored to health and vigor;
those who were hurt or maimed are made whole and strong again,
just as we remember them in our dreams of days gone by.

The animals are happy and content, except for one small thing:
they each miss someone special to them, who had to be left behind.

They all run and play together, 
but the day comes when one suddenly stops and looks into the distance.
His bright eyes are intent; his eager body quivers.
Suddenly he begins to run from the group, flying over the green grass,
his legs carrying him faster and faster.

You have been spotted, and when you and your special friend finally meet,
you cling to each other in joyous reunion, never to be parted again.

The happy kisses rain upon your face;
your hands again caress the beloved head,
and you look once more into the trusting eyes of your pet,
so long gone from your life, but never absent from your heart.
Then you cross the Rainbow Bridge, together ...

~Author Unknown


----------



## paint my world (Jan 26, 2005)

Im too am so sorry. I just wanna give you my heartfelt sympathys at this painful time. I know it was a short time but Im sure you gave a lifetime for love in just those weeks x

RIP


----------



## kitty (Dec 29, 2005)

so sorry to hear of your loss, my sympathies are with you.


----------



## nicholeb5 (May 3, 2005)

So sorry for your loss

Nichole


----------



## dlambertz (Nov 13, 2005)

so very sorry.....


----------



## sevdev (May 1, 2006)

Thank you all again. The hardest part about losing Chinga is helping my children to understand the grief they feel. It is difficult to deal with my own grief, but when they see me cry, they also lose it. I couldn't bear to tell them how she suffered in the last 10 minutes of her life and the terror that was in her eyes, as I tried to comfort her and encourage her to not be scared. I let her know that we will always love her and we will be ok. People think that I am crazy for mourning a puppy that I had for 5 weeks. So many people don't understand the bond between dog and human. Especially because Chinga was a special needs dog. 

Again, thank you all so much for your kind words. It has really helped me to get through this time of tragedy.


----------



## clarinetplayer032009 (May 22, 2006)

I am so sorrry!


----------



## sevdev (May 1, 2006)

thank you again


----------



## SCRAPPY (Sep 4, 2005)

Oh no, Im so sorry for your lost.


----------



## Kara (Dec 16, 2005)

I am so sorry for you loss. I do understand how you feel. I had a kitten pass that I had only had for a week it is hard when you lose a part of your family no matter how long they were with you. Our thoughts are with you and your family.


----------



## CICENIA (Mar 22, 2006)

That is so sad. I am so sorry for your loss. It is devastating to lose anyone close to your heart no matter how long you had him. We send our luv!!


----------



## kealohalinaka (Sep 22, 2005)

i'm really sorry to hear what happened to your little precious baby. I hope you'll feel better soon.


----------



## trixiesmom (Jan 31, 2006)

I'm so sorry of your loss. Poor little one.


----------



## BlueMo0nz (Nov 2, 2004)

I am so sorry for your loss. I had Tyke for about 5 weeks when he fell of the bed and was knocked out. I truly thought he was dying when I picked him up and burst into tears. Luckily He only knocked himself out for awile.I am so sorry your little one couldn't have been so easily fixed.


...One question but did you name your dog for the Spanish word for "sh!t" on purpose?? (It can also be used as a verb to mean the "F" word. often phrased as "Chinga su madre" (F your mother)


----------



## sevdev (May 1, 2006)

To answer your question, not on purpose! My husband named her. I've asked a few spanish speakers that I know and they say it means "whatchamacallit". Living in Arizona, I definetly got a lot of strange looks when people would ask her name!!! Her brother is Fuego (Fire in spanish). Oh well. She'll always be my little chinga doll!!


----------

